# Desert Willow vs. Mission Hills



## Cornell (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd love someone provide insight on the differences , pros/cons between these two properties.  Does Mission Hills have a hotel / resort , like Kierland, that villa owners can use?  Any insight appreciated -- not familiar with these properties and would love assistance in deciding on which one to visit.


----------



## Maui_ed (Apr 12, 2018)

Mission Hills does have a hotel adjacent to the resort.  Both are very nice properties.  Mission Hills is older, however was recently renovated.  We have not been back since the renovations, so cannot comment on the results.  Desert Willow is newer, with some buildings still under construction.  Both are convenient to shopping - Palm Springs and adjacent towns are not that big, so everything is relatively easy to get to from either of the resorts.  We prefer Desert Willow because the property layout and the new Quiet Pool.  The main pool area has a large slide and a pool with a net where you can play water sports, and seems to be popular with families with children.  Both are great resorts, and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## okwiater (Apr 12, 2018)

We haven't stayed at Desert Willow but love the low-rise, sprawling layout of Mission Hills. The grounds are beautiful, the renovations are very nice, and there is a grill on every patio. We are going back to Mission Hills this year.


----------



## Cornell (Apr 12, 2018)

These comments are wonderful - keep 'em coming!  Thank you all.


----------



## duke (Apr 12, 2018)

Mission Hills is located ON a beautiful Golf Course so the views are fantastic.  MH has a long straight walkway that seems to go for miles so walks are comfortable.  MH is part of a hotel so dining options are classy and good.  The layout of Mission Hills is simple so parking and getting around is not as confusing as WDW.   Rooms at MH are more conventional design and they seem a bit larger.


----------



## zinger1457 (Apr 12, 2018)

I've stayed at both multiple times and prefer WDW but would have no problem staying at either place.  The main pool area at WDW is nicer IMO.  Not all of the buildings at WMH are golf course view, some look into a courtyard and you have a view of other villa buildings. One thing I find strange with WMH is that it's surrounded by a fence and they don't even have a door to exit for those that might want to exit the property and go for a walk, you have to bang on the door of the guard bldg and have them open the swinging gate that vehicles use to exit/enter.


----------



## tropical1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just a couple of other comments.  WMH villas have more natural light and the patios are larger.  If you're using a 2 bedroom or a 1 bedroom deluxe (small side) WDW has the best small 1 bedroom floorplan of all Vistana resorts IMO.  I like both very much. I don't have a hands down favorite but most of my family favor WDW.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 13, 2018)

We own and have stayed at both resorts but our only stay at WMH was in the hotel. We will be doing both resorts later this month. Both are on golf courses but WMH has more of a golf feel to it. WDW has desert landscaping which we like. I will post when we get back. BTW, there are one or more threads here on this topic which are searchable.


----------



## grgs (Apr 13, 2018)

okwiater said:


> There is a grill on every patio. We are going back to Mission Hills this year.


Minor clarification: there is a bbq on each patio of the one bedroom premium units.  The smaller one bedrooms don't have their one bbqs. There are common bbqs those units can use though.

As others have said, both resorts are nice.  Our family prefers Mission Hills.  We enjoy the walk along the golf course.  If I had a reservation for the small one bedroom, though, I would give the edge to Desert Willow.

Glorian


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2018)

I just love Mission Hills and have never been to Desert Willow.  I cannot imagine anything nicer than Mission Hills.  The only really odd thing about Mission Hills is the bathtub in the bedroom.  That was weird, but on a cold evening, the fireplace and the whirlpool tub in the corner, it's a pretty romantic place.  

I would choose Mission Hills again for another stay.  We really enjoyed walking the grounds and visiting the hotel.  The pool at the hotel was something our grandkids would truly enjoy. I assumed timeshare guests can use that pool.  It's very close to the villas.  

The pool at Mission Hills was very nice, too, but the other one is like a mini water park.  

I should really try the Marriott next time.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Apr 13, 2018)

We LOVE the whirlpool tub in the master bedroom!  We had one when we were there in March, and hadn’t seen it before so we’re wondering if that’s an option only in some buildings.

The front desk staff at WMH have been top notch — really above and beyond.  Our kids, however, would vote for the water slide at WDW — although they are very happy with the one at WMH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2018)

Desert Willows is more modern and the resort has a more mediterranean feel.  Westin Mission Hills is quite a bit older and while we love the golf facility, we are actually not crazy about staying in the units.  We just stayed in Dec 2017 and Jan 2018 and they were quite worn and the colors within the unit were dark brown and dreary.  Practice facility at Westin Mission Hills Golf Course is free, and with great short clinics each day for $25 per person per day.  Westin Mission Hills hotel which is adjacent to the timeshare resort is a plus compared with Desert Willow, with additional restaurant options.

We love Marriott Desert Springs I and II but they don't have clinics like at Westin Mission Hills.  The refurbishments at Desert Springs have been fabulous.  The units are cheerful and tastefully done and the units are bright.  There is high ceiling at the dining area at Desert Springs II, with electric switches against the wall to operate the drapes.  Very nice touch. Some other examples here: When you get out of bed, there is some sort of motion sensor that comes out at the bottom of the bedside table.  In addition to lights on each side of the bed, there are also separate reading lights.  There are many more things that we have been impressed with well-thought out touches they have done with the resort.

Desert Springs is also next to JW Marriott which has many more and better restaurant options compared to Westin Mission Hills.

We normally split our stay when we are in the area, which is usually twice a year, a week at Westin Mission Hills for the golf facility and a week at Desert Springs to enjoy the resort.  We golf both weeks.


----------

